# Flashlight with DVR built in



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 11, 2008)

Whoa... what a weird flashlight!


----------



## Illum (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope its a flashlight with DVR, not a DVR with a flashlight [battery capacity allocation]

I wonder if its krypton, LED, or HID


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 13, 2008)

That's a good question, Illum. They don't have any information about it on their website yet, and I can't tell from the photograph whether that's an incandescent or an LED lamp. The IR illuminators around the lens are definitely LEDs, but that's as much as I can determine.


----------



## CaptainRogersUK (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had DVR flashlight, model GD2716, it as a 1watt led it states, with a led temp of 5500k, any one reviewed it or customised it... thanks..


----------

